# Anti's targeting trappers Friday



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

There is a state by state directory of trapping association officers included. http://negotiationisover.com/2010/11/if-we-eliminate-the-trappers-friday-really-will-be-fur-free/


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Did I read "eliminate them" correctly? OMG! Sorry to see they have strategic addresses. Personally, I am dedicating Friday to being locked and loaded now.

Please by careful fellow sportsman and trappers.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Ann Landers called the animal rights activists what they are 25 years ago.

They are terrorists organizations plain and simple!!!!!!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I couldn't read the article either, but someone may not want to try to eliminate me. Already been there somewhere else. They will lose!:lol:


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow that is crazy $^*T They really are terrorists.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

There must be something law enforcement can do about this.....


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

WOW :coco::coco: Well for their sake I hope they don't try to "eliminate" me on Friday.. Reh-tards


----------



## tyler2009 (Oct 23, 2008)

I spent about 5 minutes on that website and would just like to inform you that the government now is watching all of us for visiting that site.

On a serious note, that site shows why we need to stay active in politics so (even more) morons don't have their legislature passed.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

You guys have nothing to worry about. Those pansies are not going to hoof it out into the swamp and disrupt your season. They're too soft for that!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

ibthetrout said:


> You guys have nothing to worry about. Those pansies are not going to hoof it out into the swamp and disrupt your season. They're too soft for that!


 I like the way you think!:lol:


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

That was mighty nice of the to compile a list of possible freinds to network with.:lol:


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

I might go sell some fur Friday just cuz it seems like the thing to do.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I didn't download the list of trappers, but are the purchasers of licenses available to the general public?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks like I made the list!

Griff


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

"violent inbreds"? I'm not violent. :lol:


----------



## cammando b (Sep 6, 2010)

A bunch of crap! I did enjoy that nice little video they have on there through


----------



## Coyotecazador (Feb 2, 2009)

And we're supposedly the twisted ones? That's crazy!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Cool,money well spent on the moon-clips I just bought for the 357 snub :evil:


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

I couldnt read it either, I wish them luck if they think they keep up with my skinny butt, and I too might sell some fur.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

fasthunter said:


> I like the way you think!:lol:


Let them! You take them out way deep and let them find their own way back. They'll be filling their pants and freaking out in a couple hours running around in circles. :lol: One good reason to have wolves, maybe only one or two reasons.


----------

